# Free Range Chickens



## Meerkat

Now that its cooling off and winters approacing do we still free range them for exercise ? Theres very little green and insects left for them to eat.
Plus the trees are loosing leaves and the hawks and other predetors can see them better.
We have been workign on these pens for about 3 years this tiem,buying wire and wood as we could . So far the only thing I want is to put up some fishing line across the area they fererange in.It worked wonders for our fish pond after howls got a couple of our oldest koi ,one hit it one time soon as it untangled itself it never came back for my Koi that were several years old.The fishing line is almost invisable .It does'nt affect the looks of the place plus it is cheap and once put up stays put.We no longer keep koi because too much work.
We stopped letting the chics free range and they were not happy about it,so today we let them out again.


----------



## 1969cj-5

During winter we loet ours out a couple times a week, it is a good time to clean out the coop.


----------



## Meerkat

1969cj-5 said:


> During winter we loet ours out a couple times a week, it is a good time to clean out the coop.


 We let them out to clean out coop but we also have another pen to put them in so we keep them in a clean one at all times.
I wonder if they need a real cooop here? So far they perch in the covered chic pen and lay in the brooders we have enclosed into the pens.Of course when we get new chics we will have to use one so need to work on that.
We have 9 chickens in a pen that is 8X30' .Both pens are this size.Is this big enough?We also have 3 other chickens in their own seperate pens because they like to pluck on others. I need to do something about it but can' kill them yet,ex city slicker blues.


----------



## ComputerGuy

We free range all the time. Matter of fact the doors are never closed in the coops


----------



## goatlady

Coop doors are opened at 7 a.m. and closed up at night when everybody is back inside year round. There is plenty for them to scratch up even in winter and it's good for them to be out and about.


----------



## The_Blob

I've found that the compost piles generate plenty of heat to keep insects and worms warm; when I turn the pile I also move the edge of it back a few feet and sooner or later some worms will pop up 

I also throw a scoopful of crickets out onto the ground and they are so shocked by the cold it's like Christmas for the cluckers. :2thumb:


----------



## Meerkat

ComputerGuy said:


> We free range all the time. Matter of fact the doors are never closed in the coops


 The owls here are very brave and aggressive .They ate my 14 yr.old cat and he was a big one,18lb.s 'no fat' he as a good cat and smart too . They got a few of our large koi fish.


----------



## Meerkat

The_Blob said:


> I've found that the compost piles generate plenty of heat to keep insects and worms warm; when I turn the pile I also move the edge of it back a few feet and sooner or later some worms will pop up
> 
> I also throw a scoopful of crickets out onto the ground and they are so shocked by the cold it's like Christmas for the cluckers. :2thumb:


 So many things I want to do and raise crickets and worms is on my list.But I'm gettign burned out on all this work and no play.Especially with the future looking dim in many ways,sometimes we feel like why in the hell do we do all this! Then we just get back to it again.
But I'll look in the crap pile and see what i can find.:wave:


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl

Meerkat said:


> So many things I want to do and raise crickets and worms is on my list.But I'm gettign burned out on all this work and no play.Especially with the future looking dim in many ways,sometimes we feel like why in the hell do we do all this! Then we just get back to it again.
> But I'll look in the crap pile and see what i can find.:wave:


Hey, meerkat, give yourself a pat on the back for so much good work accomplished and take a well-deserved break! We all know we will NEVER have everything "DONE" on our to-do lists...

I wonder if you could find a couple of kids who would be interested in learning from you, and would come work with you evenings or weekends? If you have a "big brother/big sister" program in your area, you might talk with the folks there, or ask at some of the local churches, or any inner city program. You'd be surprised at how much it could benefit a kid to have an adult willing to spend time with them. Just a thought!

As for the chickens, we let ours range year-round, closing up the coop each night. Our dog has learned to keep her eyes on the sky for hawks, and runs around barking at any big birds flying over!

Wishin ya luck! Grab a beverage and chill, you've earned it!:beercheer:


----------



## Meerkat

SageAdvicefarmgirl said:


> Hey, meerkat, give yourself a pat on the back for so much good work accomplished and take a well-deserved break! We all know we will NEVER have everything "DONE" on our to-do lists...
> 
> I wonder if you could find a couple of kids who would be interested in learning from you, and would come work with you evenings or weekends? If you have a "big brother/big sister" program in your area, you might talk with the folks there, or ask at some of the local churches, or any inner city program. You'd be surprised at how much it could benefit a kid to have an adult willing to spend time with them. Just a thought!
> 
> As for the chickens, we let ours range year-round, closing up the coop each night. Our dog has learned to keep her eyes on the sky for hawks, and runs around barking at any big birds flying over!
> 
> Wishin ya luck! Grab a beverage and chill, you've earned it!:beercheer:


 Thanks Farmgirl.:kiss:


----------



## Clarice

We let ours free range weather permitting. Last week had to keep them penned up because of hawks. I guess the hawks have had the fill of field mice and decieded to vary their diets with our chickens. Lost 2 this past week. DH killed one hawk and shot at 2 more. I hate to kill them but I need our chickens to be safe.


----------



## musketjim

*weather permitting*

Up here in Ak. I leave it up to the chickens at -20 or warmer. I've got an area all raked up by their coop so they can go out if they wish. But leaving the entrance open for extended periods of time does cause water freezing problems so I rotate a couple of waterers, and I do have to keep up with the egg collection.


----------



## Meerkat

We threw out some rye grass last weekso the chickens are staying in the pens for now.Not sure if the grass will take but it is coming up in some places.If so the chickens will have some green to pick .
Will make worm bed next project .
Thanks yall for all the help.:wave:


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl

Just thought I'd tell eveyone that one of my hens hatched out 6 chicks over the past two days. I let my broody hens go ahead and set so I can have more chickens each year. I lost about 12 chickens to dogs last spring, so now I am back up to 21 total. Hope they make it thru to springstime! :flower:


----------



## Meerkat

SageAdvicefarmgirl said:


> Just thought I'd tell eveyone that one of my hens hatched out 6 chicks over the past two days. I let my broody hens go ahead and set so I can have more chickens each year. I lost about 12 chickens to dogs last spring, so now I am back up to 21 total. Hope they make it thru to springstime! :flower:


 Peeps are so cute.I hope they make it too.


----------



## MonsterMalak

*what breed is best?*

What domestic breeds would be best for free range?

With feed at $14.50 a sack, my penned fowl are getting to expensive.

I raised game chickens for many years, and admire their ability to avoid the predators and find food. But they are poor layers and low on the meat production.

I thought of crossing a game on domestic,,, Any suggestions?


----------



## MonsterMalak

Sorry, somehow missed the best breed thread. It answers my question.


----------

